# Why women have hand bags................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://safeshare.tv/w/HtsNZejCuU​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I've heard of needing to change your shortsbut never heard of needing to put change in your shorts


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A handful of dried peppers would compliment that handful of change.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one Mike !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG what next. Hate to see what would happen if he had to run.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's hilarious!


----------

